
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X: 12C/24T chip will cost $499 - y2kenny
https://www.tweaktown.com/news/66054/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-12c-24t-chip-cost-499/index.html
======
wmf
AnandTech has a more detailed article with AMD's slides:
[https://www.anandtech.com/show/14407/amd-
ryzen-3000-announce...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/14407/amd-
ryzen-3000-announced-five-cpus-12-cores-for-499-up-to-46-ghz-
pcie-40-coming-77)

------
DuskStar
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20019206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20019206),
and with less info

